# Mealie Mailer



## Hooked (28/11/19)

I've just read a fascinating article about compostable courier bags made out of mealies. My first thought was that I hope our courier companies make the switch. 

On second thoughts ...this might give them an excuse to charge more for deliveries, even if it doesn't cost them more! 


*Packaging made from mielies to change courier deliveries*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/packaging-made-from-mielies-to-change-courier-deliveries
25 Nov. 2019

"Three-weeks ago, Mielie Mailer launched as a greener alternative to traditional courier-sleeves/mailer bags. Their solution? An internationally certified, home compostable mailer bag, *made from mielies.*

The packaging has been embraced with open arms by companies of all sizes. 

Mielie Mailer has sold out their first round of stock and has begun pre-orders for 2020 – so companies can begin the new year with a cleaner, greener conscious. 











Here's their website https://mieliemailer.com/

The website is most informative, showing the different size options and a sample pack may also be ordered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/19)

Great, another reason for parcels to “disappear”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/19)

BumbleBee said:


> Great, another reason for parcels to “disappear”



Right into the ground @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/11/19)

Well if they include some mielie seeds , you can start a home farm right after your mod arrive...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

